# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Arzt-Patienten-Seminar Uro-Onkologie

## Harro

Text gelöscht

----------


## Harro

*Verschiebung

*Hallo, wie ich soeben erfahren habe, wird die obige Veranstaltung auf einen noch nicht bekannten Termin verschoben. Ich bitte um Beachtung.

*"Niemand ist zufällig gut, die Tugend muss man lernen"
*(Lucius Annaeus Seneca, römischer Philosoph)

Gruß Hutschi

----------

